# Clyde Loader



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok so I have a bit of an obsession with unusual railroad rolling stock. I came across these photos the other day. The caption on the first photo says a Clyde Loader or a loading donkey. I think I have to have one of these in Fn3 Does anyone have any other photos of a machine like this or sketches of some personal insight on what the rest of this looks like.

Devon

The first two have their own trucks that retract. It looks as if they roll it in set it down lift the trucks and then roll the skeleton cars under it as it loads them.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

So when you get the proper name for it lots shows up. McGiffert log loader. These are pretty cool. Here is a link to someone modeing it

http://www.all-model-railroading.co.uk/amr/mcgiffert.htm


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a set of drawings by Bill Roy of the McGiffirts at the Collier State Park in Oregon. I have a few pics of the loaders at the park in the late 70s. The loaders were in rather bad shape at that time. There were at least two different models. One used two sets of 4 wheel trucks and one had a pair of wheels at each end. Both models lowered the wheels to move, under their own power, to another logging site. You are correct - when the wheels are raised, the empty log cars are pulled, by cable, under the loader for placement of the logs. My goal is to build both models in 1:20.3. The challenge, for me, is to build the engine that powers the loader because all of the gears and other machinery would be very visible on the loader. I believe the engines are AH&D. I believe the engine for the D&RGW derrick is also AH&D. I am considering attempts to make a set of molds to cast several of the engines for the loaders, my derrick and some donkey engines


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

hunteman said:


> I have a set of drawings by Bill Roy of the McGiffirts at the Collier State Park in Oregon.


Would you be willing to share? The one I want to copy will be a bit easier than what your attempting. It has closed sides. So the machinery wont be as visible. I will make a reasonable attempt to do it accurately but at the end of the day it will be pretty forgiving.

As there is no particular prototype I am after my loader will be whatever I make it. Bit drawings would be nice.

devon


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

My drawings were done by Bill Roy in 1978. There are several sheets (about 18"x24"). The drawings in 1/4" scale and depict one of the loaders in the Oregon state park. I believe the notes on the drawings only prohibit copying for commercial purposes. I will see if my local copy center can make copies. Please send me a snail mail address to ship the copies. If I can't get them copied I will let you know.

These are a few of the pictures I took in Oregon. They show the two different loaders and one of the underside of one of the loaders.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. I sent a private message with my address. This pictures will help.

My prototype railroad didn't have a login operation but I think it will now . 

Devon


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe I am dense but I assume these are self propelled given the wheels and the chain. So is this hooked up to the donkey inside and the same engine that drives the boom operation then is engaged to drive the wheels when they are down? Does a winch raise and lower the wheels and is that to connected to the same donkey? If so that is a complicated piece of equipment. It would have to have at least four spools, one to raise and lower the wheels, one to engage the drive, one to raise and lower the boom and one to run the lifting cable in and out. Each would have to have forward and reverse, obviously by the valve gear, but would that mean that only one operation at a time could be performed? Engaging each drum separately one at a time? Boy, if so it gives me a whole new appreciation for hydraulics. 

Fun project though. Its on the to do list of dreams.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I believe the wheels are all lowered or raised at the same time. Everything is powered by the AH&D engine. I took some pictures of the engine inside one of the loaders but it was really hard to get any clear shots of the different gears and drums. The engine with its boiler filled almost the entire platform. The loaders must have been interesting to ride/drive to another location because they would be very top heavy and logging RR track is notoriously rough. Another curious, to me, item are the couplers on the wheel frames. I appears the loader could move an empty log car or be moved while it was coupled to a locomotive. Lots of interesting aspects of these Clyde loaders. 

If I can find a way to get a good picture of my Clyde track laying machine I will post it. I built the short version and it is 45' long in 1:20.3 Just another funky piece of logging equipment.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking these things probably tipped over a bit. They are kind of wonky. I assumed they could be pulled by the loco to and from and the self propelled option was for minor movement. That's just my assumption. When I looked closer at the Mcgiffert (sp) history they built some cool weird stuff.


----------

